# Pro Trainers



## Brad N (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm toying with the idea of sending my GSP to a pro for training for a couple of reasons; 
1. I don't have a lot of time
2. I do not have any experience.

Can anyone give me some names of trainers in MN or ND? Also, at what age do you send a dog off for training?

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Well this is SD but he does well. check out tbirdlabs.com. ( i think that is the site..or google tbird labs) He trains lots of dogs, mostly retrievers but some pointers as well. He does a good job.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

I personally know this guy and his dogs. He knows his stuff.....
http://sharptail0.tripod.com/home.html

Give him a call, I don't think you'll be disappointed!


----------

